# European wild rabbit bloodline to improve herd.



## galoreherd (Mar 31, 2012)

I bred a wild rabbit to my does to improve the hardiness of by breeding stock as well as the meat quality. Although I bred down in size I still feel this blood will benefit my line. All kits are doing great and are just starting to eat solids.  Does anyone else on here introduce wild blood from time to time? Obviously the wild rabbit has to be a European rabbit to work.


----------



## secuono (Mar 31, 2012)

I guess you live in Europe or found, hopefully, a real and rich person who has imported them?

I don't see how introducing a wild rabbit would be positive what so ever. Using the same breed that you have, but from a distant place that has all good characteristics is the smarter and more practical way of getting new blood in. 

This has been talked about before, either here or on another forum I am on. Not sure if I am allowed to post another forum's link, so I won't


----------



## galoreherd (Mar 31, 2012)

thank you for your reply and opinion. yes I am in Europe and I am smart and practical. If you wish for me to educate you on how it benefits my stock i will gladly let you know. hotever you seem like the type of person who knows it all already. thanks again.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 31, 2012)

galoreherd said:
			
		

> thank you for your reply and opinion. yes I am in Europe and I am smart and practical. If you wish for me to educate you on how it benefits my stock i will gladly let you know. hotever you seem like the type of person who knows it all already. thanks again.


I didn't see anything in the other post to warrant your smart aleck comment. I also happen to agree with them.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like a good way to risk bringing in illness / disease.  I'd be leery of adding any 'wild' blood unless it had been quarantined.


----------



## galoreherd (Mar 31, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> galoreherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the USA This cross would not be as benificial as it would be in Europe , probably not benificial at all. but here in europe it can be very benificial indeed, for a number of reasons. i am not a smart alec but i will stand up for myself if something i believe works is deemed not a smart or practical thing to do without even asking why i do it.  we are all here to learn from eachothers experiences and one mans reason for doing something differently shouldnt be shot down without asking why. I am here to learn and offer my 2 cents. lets keep it positive. i will be happy to answer why our bloodlines are more wild than yours in the states if interested? i dont want to get off on the wrong foot.


----------



## Irishmeat (Mar 31, 2012)

very interesting topic. I have heard of this being done here in Ireland. the main reason is to pass on imunity to certain viruses and diseases that the wild rabbits are immune to due to natural selection in the wild. i.e survival of the fittest. so basicialy you will have a more diease resistent breed of rabbits.


----------



## galoreherd (Mar 31, 2012)

yes I.M. that is one of the main reasons the cross is done. i have seen fully vaccinated domestic rabbits all wiped out by myxomatosis and. others that have a close wild ancestor survive outbreaks of the virus eventhough they wer in the same general area.


----------



## elevan (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to BYH galoreherd and Irish Meat.  

A reminder to everyone of our rules :


> Do's
> * Be friendly and courteous to all members at all times.
> * Be nice to newcomers and help them feel welcome.
> * Respect that people may have a different political, religious, philosophical and cultural background than you.


_eta:  A reminder as well that our forum members are represented throughout the world.  Just because most of the membership resides in the US does not mean that all do or that all things that apply in the US apply around the world.  Please keep that in mind when responding to posts._


----------



## galoreherd (Mar 31, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Welcome to BYH galoreherd and Irish Meat.
> 
> A reminder to everyone of our rules :
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. great forum


----------



## elevan (Mar 31, 2012)

galoreherd - I'm interested in hearing about why the European wild rabbit may be beneficial to add to the bloodlines of the European domestic rabbit.

_You may also want to edit your thread title to say "European Wild rabbit..."_


----------



## galoreherd (Apr 1, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> galoreherd - I'm interested in hearing about why the European wild rabbit may be beneficial to add to the bloodlines of the European domestic rabbit.
> 
> _You may also want to edit your thread title to say "European Wild rabbit..."_


well as already mentioned, the wild blood makes the stock hardier to diseases, especially when rabbits are pastured. this is very important in europe as it can be a huge expence vacinating rabbits twice a year. meat quality is another reason. eventhough you will breed down in size the quality of the meet more than makes up for the lack of quantity. If free ranging in a large area the extra wildness makes these rabbits have a great survival instinct from preditors. I must add that very few introduce wild blood because most dont have access to it or dont know enough about it. more are afraid of bringing diease into their stock. So you have to know what you are doing. but if you do know what you are doing it can be very rewarding by saving on costs and improving stock quality. It only has to be done every few generations.


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 1, 2012)

galoreherd said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you vaccinate against? There are no rabbit vaccines here (USA) that I am aware of.


----------



## galoreherd (Apr 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> galoreherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VHD and myxomatosis


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

Very interesting topic and boy do I miss my English rabbit pie (wild of course). Hare too.
Not tried a cotton tail yet but they look a little smaller


----------



## galoreherd (Apr 3, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Very interesting topic and boy do I miss my English rabbit pie (wild of course). Hare too.
> Not tried a cotton tail yet but they look a little smaller


ya lots of people say the full wild rabbit taste is too gamey/strong but the wild x meat rabbit cross is perfect.


----------

